# Flamingo Everglades Kayak Fishing Report



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Excellent report. I have to get down there and do that.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes.. Most excellent adventure and report. Complete with crocs.
About that second picture tho'.. read this: http://miamifishing.com/bananas-and-fishing-boats
It might explain the scorpion.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like a great adventure and fun time in a yak.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, I love adventure camping, fishing, and exploring. Great pictures


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report John!!!


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

what a paddle! great story


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

How long did it take to paddle from West Lake to Garfield?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Yes.. Most excellent adventure and report.  Complete with crocs.
> About that second picture tho'..  read this: http://miamifishing.com/bananas-and-fishing-boats
> It might explain the scorpion.


Yea you would have caught that Trout and Tarpon had it not been for the Banana  :-?


----------



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

west lake to garfield- most of a day


----------

